# SR16DE Neo VVL



## sentradude1993 (Dec 11, 2007)

I have a 1993 Nissan Sentra 1.6 GA16de 5Spd. Will the SR16DE Neo VVL fit?


----------



## B14SER (Dec 31, 2007)

*well......*

yes it will fit in the car, but the sr in the front of the motor code indicates the basic design and it wont fit a ga trans. You will need a sr style trans also and all the mounts in your car cut out and make new ones or get them off a sr20 style vehicle. and the best way to go is a front clip. hope that helps. later


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

And if you can get one of these engine is already good, there are not running the streets so much


----------



## CDS13 (Aug 1, 2007)

go to Nissan, 240sx, nissan sentra, nissan sentra se-r, G20, nissan skyline gtr, nissan silvia, S13 they have them for like 1300 or so and they will answer any questions you have about it. its basically the same as doing a 2.0 swap, they also have the sr20ve engines too.


----------

